# Sho-nuff Spooky Place!



## tuffdawg (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok, so there is this really really old creepy house down behind my dog kennels. We were thinking of converting this place into a barn....... but I dont know if I would even go in it alone.  I almost wet myself twice taking these shots....... that have been requested by good ole nic! 







The back of the house..............






An old hotwater heater....... so I guess that means it really isnt THAT old? 






An old clawfoot tub, that is actually in excellent shape, short of cleaning and refinishing. 
















An old sink........... ugly color too. 






One side of a double sided fireplace, I wasnt going in the other room to get a shot of the other side............  Way too dark in here...... I was lucky to even get these pics of the house. Thank goodness I was able to play with the flash button. 







THE REALLY FREAKY PART......... Some weird bones my dog pulled out from under the floorboards...........  I DONT WANT TO KNOW!!







An old pipe rack, I guess it was a skinning rack? 











Now this is pretty cool........... This is a HUGE old smoker...... If we cut the tree's down and clean it out, it is definately still usable! However, the thing is huge! Could probaly put a whole cow on it!! 






Now this has us really stumped. It is 12 feet long, 12 feet wide and 4 feet deep. It has been rocked all over the bottom, and the sides. I thought maybe they could have raised hogs in it..........  thats one thing I would really love to hear suggestions on. 

















I got the heck out of dodge after the weird temp change..... and funny noises.


----------



## GAX (Oct 15, 2008)

Cool! I would definitely be exploring....


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 15, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> Cool! I would definitely be exploring....


 I need a body guard and a metal detector, and I would do some searching. After the dogs get all the bones out........


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2008)

Neat pics Tuffdawg! I wonder if that pit is an old root cellar? Mr. Vernon needs to take a look at these. He`d know for sure what this stuff is. 

I`d be particular about where I put my feet. I speck there`s a snake or two that lives around there. Thanks for postin`!!  Can you hold that bone in your hand and take a pic, so we can get a size on it?   Looks like a vertabrae.


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 15, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Neat pics Tuffdawg! I wonder if that pit is an old root cellar? Mr. Vernon needs to take a look at these. He`d know for sure what this stuff is.
> 
> I`d be particular about where I put my feet. I speck there`s a snake or two that lives around there. hanks for postin`!!




Ummmmmm we have about a 3 1/2 foot copperhead moma down there. Shes slick though..........  she gets out of dodge before we are able to do anything with her.


----------



## stev (Oct 15, 2008)

voodo house .


----------



## GAX (Oct 15, 2008)

Fraidy Cat. 

All you need is a flashlight, some sort of poking device (stick), and a good imagination of what kind of cool and valuable stuff might be in there. Oh yeah... and one of those Ghostbuster Guns.


----------



## Davans (Oct 15, 2008)

Haloween is right around the corner...would make a great huanted house.


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 15, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Neat pics Tuffdawg! I wonder if that pit is an old root cellar? Mr. Vernon needs to take a look at these. He`d know for sure what this stuff is.
> 
> I`d be particular about where I put my feet. I speck there`s a snake or two that lives around there. Thanks for postin`!!  Can you hold that bone in your hand and take a pic, so we can get a size on it?   Looks like a vertabrae.

























 It is a vertebrate........ its about the size of a softball.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 15, 2008)

Looks like a fun place to explore with a flashlight

Cool old place.

Hoss


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 15, 2008)

Hoss said:


> Looks like a fun place to explore with a flashlight
> 
> Cool old place.
> 
> Hoss



Ever seen a skinny woman run faster than the speed of light? I would be ten miles away before you could say...... boo.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 15, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> It is a vertebrate........ its about the size of a softball.



...dadgum tyrannosaurus rex


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> It is a vertebrate........ its about the size of a softball.



Probably a cow, then. 

I bet that old place has some tales!


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 15, 2008)

Tufdawg, that pit you talked about sounds like a dip vat.  In the old days folks would build these, fill them with a mix of water and insecticides, then run the hogs, cows,goats etc through them to get rid of ticks and other pests.  They would have pens that would funnel the animals through the vats so that all would get dipped.

Oops, went back and re-read your description.  A dip vat would not be that big.  It would be more like 12' long 4' wide and 4' deep.  Sounds more like a root cellar etc as previously mentioned.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 16, 2008)

House looks like it's from the 30's or 40's.The hole you speak of,may be from the cellar of the first house going back into the 1800's.
If that's the case,get rid of all the vegetation,build a sifter and start diggin


----------



## little rascal (Oct 16, 2008)

*Ya'll*

be careful and don't fall in an "old well" somewhere round there. Old house places and old barns are neat to explore, but you got to know where the well was.


----------



## Redbow (Oct 16, 2008)

I like that old house! A great place to spend the night when its storming with thunder and lightning !

Then the real old ghosts come out! 

Looks like Asbestos siding on that old house, not sure but there used to be a lot of those around! Asbestos is dangerous stuff when demolishing an old place like that!


----------



## Havana Dude (Oct 16, 2008)

Did you see Marie Laveoux? Neat pics and like the others said, I bet there are alot of neat things around there.


----------



## Smokey (Oct 16, 2008)

I like rootin' around old places like that.


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 16, 2008)

little rascal said:


> be careful and don't fall in an "old well" somewhere round there. Old house places and old barns are neat to explore, but you got to know where the well was.



we know where the old "cistern (sp?) is.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 16, 2008)

Reckon there`s an old graveyard on the premises?


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 16, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Reckon there`s an old graveyard on the premises?



 under the floor boards?


----------



## rip18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Pretty cool looking place.  Yep, I bet you could get it cleaned up in no time & find a use for it....

I'd hazard that the hole is probably an old root cellar.


----------



## DCHunter (Oct 17, 2008)

Obviously where a serial killer lived.


----------



## Swede (Oct 17, 2008)

Bet they have a garbage pile somewhere around there


----------



## jamie.brett.sr (Oct 23, 2008)

May need to watch out if you go explorin' there may be an old well around.


----------

